# Best medications for Visual problems



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Dear All,

Does anybody know what the best medications are for Visual problems of this disorder. I think that would be the derealisation component non?

I don't have tracers or floaters or anything like that....but everything in my vision is almost cartoonish, "in my face", saturated with colour, exaggerated, and super bright.

It's killing me. Any ideas?

I think sertraline which I am on, is making me slightly worse.

THANKS


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I also have vision problems but they are different than yours, I do get the floaters and weird white speckles and some times things get blurry or foggy. I try not to strain them too much but I look at a lot of screens throughout my day and that does not help.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Hedgehog fuzz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does anybody know what the best medications are for Visual problems of this disorder. I think that would be the derealisation component non?
> 
> ...


Try taking a multi vitamin / mineral. You may lack a certain vitamin or mineral and that's hwy you have these problems.


----------



## eazy (Jan 23, 2017)

I have the same. It started of with different perceptual changes like all of a sudden things would look smaller that normal, or things would seem 2 dimensional. Now I also have visual snow and illusory palinopsia. I went to talk to my neurologist about why I'm having this and how to treat it and he gave me the unsatisfying answer of "we will increase your anti-depressants and give it some time". I'm honestly very unhappy with this answer but maybe it's something you'll want to look into and i'll see if it helps. He also said that sometimes when people are taking medication for long, certain visual and perceptual changes can occur.


----------

